# Doubt about wearing battle jacket



## jason23261 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have started making a battle jacket recently and this is my first time. However, I am doubted if it is not suitable to wear it if I am not going to the rock/metal festival. I really want to wear in the other time just like hanging out with others.


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 15, 2015)

If you doubt the armor, you probably shouldn't wear it.

Or do. 

It's just a jacket, man. Do whatever the fuuuck you want.


----------



## jason23261 (Sep 15, 2015)

TheKindred said:


> If you doubt the armor, you probably shouldn't wear it.
> 
> Or do.
> 
> It's just a jacket, man. Do whatever the fuuuck you want.



Thanks dude. Just there are many 'rules' of the jacket that make me lost confident of wearing that but is ok now.


----------



## Yeah_man (Sep 15, 2015)

Rule 1 - Dont mention concerns over battle jacket

Rule 2 - Battle others if they comment negatively on jacket

Rule 3 - Drink


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 15, 2015)

Dont be a poser - wear your jacket!

Battle Jacket Rules | TShirtSlayer TShirt and BattleJacket Gallery


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 15, 2015)

If you HAVE a battle jacket, you've already jumped the chasm.


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Sep 15, 2015)

What's a battle jacket?

Is it some some kind body armour soldiers wear?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> What's a battle jacket?
> 
> Is it some some kind body armour soldiers wear?



Yup. Sometimes moshpits get so out-of-hand, that flak jackets are mandatory.

You got some reading to do.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## no_dice (Sep 15, 2015)

TheKindred said:


> If you doubt the armor, you probably shouldn't wear it.
> 
> Or do.
> 
> It's just a jacket, man. Do whatever the fuuuck you want.



This is the best answer. If you want to wear it out with your friends, then do it. If you feel self-conscious or embarrassed, stop wearing it. I'm sure it won't be something that looms over your head for years to come.


----------



## vilk (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm more a fan of the _internal battle jacket_

You just dress and look like a normal person, but then when you have to drive someone somewhere you crank up the Cryptopsy and they think you're insane. From this moment on, you're always wearing a battle jacket in that person's eyes.


----------



## DLG (Sep 15, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> What's a battle jacket?



battle jackets are to real metal what v-neck shirts are to djent fans.


----------



## vilk (Sep 15, 2015)

DLG said:


> real metal



*cringe so hard*


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 15, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Sometimes moshpits get so out-of-hand, that flak jackets are mandatory.
> 
> You got some reading to do.



hahahah wikipedia has this picture captioned with:

A pair of typical heavy metal / hard rock fans proudly wearing and discussing their "battlevests".








 seems about right.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 15, 2015)

Battle Jackets. I didn't know this is what you kids are calling denim now.


----------



## DLG (Sep 16, 2015)

vilk said:


> *cringe so hard*



yeah bro, because I was being super serious in that post right there.


----------



## vilk (Sep 16, 2015)

fooled me


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 16, 2015)

vilk said:


> fooled me



He wasn't wrong though....


----------



## gunch (Sep 16, 2015)

You have to realize different parts of the world are just now picking up on punk or metal counter-culture


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 16, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> You have to realize different parts of the world are just now picking up on punk or metal counter-culture



That's fine.

_Hey, Sid. Let's get to the show. Grab your bass and your battle jacket. We are gonna be late. _

They weren't called Battle Jackets though. That's a silly term. But I'm old.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Sep 16, 2015)

So I am getting way too old or way too out of touch. I have never heard this term EVER haha. I am usually one of the only people in the audience with a non-black or band t-shirt on a lot of the time though.


----------



## big_aug (Sep 16, 2015)

ChrisRushing said:


> So I am getting way too old or way too out of touch. I have never heard this term EVER haha. I am usually one of the only people in the audience with a non-black or band t-shirt on a lot of the time though.



I'm not even old and I'd never heard it either.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 16, 2015)

Battle jackets  

Always learn something new on SSO. Never heard the term djent before I joined this site either.

You crazy kids.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 16, 2015)

Basic advice: do what you want

Detailed response: it's clothing, you will be judged/seen by others by what you wear. If you like it and are having fun do it and have a great time! If you're "embarrassed" or don't want to be seen as just as "metal kid" then don't. The only person who needs to care is you. 

Also: what would Slayer want you to do?


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm really surprised so many here have never heard this before


----------



## Mangle (Sep 16, 2015)

Even back in the day it was only a very small number of us that sported "denim". And yes, that is what they were called.... at least in the eastern tri-state (NY/NJ/PA) area of the US. Battlevest is a hella new school term. Mine had a hand painted Danzig skull & logo/first album cover. Fuc*er is long gone.

Oh and to the OP: take your time with it. Do it right, pimp it out and wear that sh*t with pride!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 17, 2015)

I think the OP might find a kindred spirit in the poster who was worried about getting his wolf legs shredded while wearing shorts in the pit. 
If you have to think about what you wear, then you shouldn't wear it. That is why I wear sweatpants and cut off sweatpants nearly all the time.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 17, 2015)

If you're doubting yourself about your battle jacket, it's because you didn't buy the right one. 
This is the right one: 





NO POSERS.


----------



## pastanator (Sep 17, 2015)

i honestly havent seen anyone in a vest since like 2013, but like some good rules of thumb i picked up on were like, dont deliberately wear it to like the grocery store and whatnot. also agreeing with just wear what you want whenever though


----------



## Great Satan (Sep 17, 2015)

Wear it at gigs or in packs of like-minded friends, inside pubs and such,
generally you don't wear it outside during the daytime unless you're moving from van to pub or if you're a homeless crustie.

(& im only half joking)


----------



## DLG (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the million patch style. I have a vest and a denim jacket and both have just one backpatch on them, so I don't really have an issue with wearing them at any time. 

No different than wearing a jacket with a sports team logo on the back imo.


----------



## MrTorture (Sep 17, 2015)

I never had a battle jacket but reading this thread makes me wanna make one!


----------



## jason23261 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for all of the encouraging. I realize now being a metal fan should be confident and I am proud of wearing on the jacket that is sewed by freaking awesome bands' patches.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 17, 2015)

Remember just don't get a 5FDP patch. That counters the entire jacket.


----------



## Nats (Sep 17, 2015)

Also don't put any BLS patches on it or you'll get beat up by biker gangs.


----------



## Great Satan (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's mine over @ t-shirt slayer i did a while ago;
Black Metal / Thrash / Death Punk | TShirtSlayer TShirt and BattleJacket Gallery
I stand by my life choices.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never heard the term Battle Jacket. I've done sound for countless crust/punk/metal shows and have toured on some pretty trve punk circuits. 

They just say jacket, or vest.. I don't wear this kinda stuff. I've got an old Zero sweater with a few patches. No Dystopia back patch tho..


----------



## watson503 (Sep 18, 2015)

There were a few of us with denim jackets and patches back in high school in the late 80s, one night three of us were at a neighborhood park in a somewhat decent area and the cops rolled-up on us. By the time they got there, we had already smoked the pot and were out of beer but they seemed more concerned with our jackets and the patches - they asked us if we were gang members because we had back patches...my friends each had Metallica back patches and I had a Reign In Blood one on mine - not sure what gang they thought we belonged to but that was the type of crap we dealt with back then. Never called them battle jackets, though - that's something I didn't hear 'til a few years ago. 

This always cracks me up:


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 18, 2015)

People still make and wear these tacky things? I thought the trend died after the 80s or 90s.


----------



## Great Satan (Sep 18, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> People still make and wear these tacky things? I thought the trend died after the 80s or 90s.



You obviously don't spend a lot of time going to punk or metal gigs.


----------



## asher (Sep 18, 2015)

Battle cape right there.


----------



## ncfiala (Sep 18, 2015)

ChrisRushing said:


> So I am getting way too old or way too out of touch. I have never heard this term EVER haha. I am usually one of the only people in the audience with a non-black or band t-shirt on a lot of the time though.


 
I've never heard of it either. I ended up in a mosh pit once at a Fugazi show because I was basically trapped in it and I almost got hurt. Almost as bad as trying to shop on black Friday. Not getting into one of those again. I'm the guy in the back without a band shirt on and just listening to the music.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 18, 2015)

I've had them and worn them regularly for 15+ years, and never heard the term either. I always just call mine my "vest."

Anyway - I wear mine wherever. Grocery shopping. Dates. Shows. If the weather is right, I never hesitate hahah.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 18, 2015)

Totally do what you want. As a friend of several GMA (Georgia Metal Alliance Intl HMC), their "kutte" is pretty much a uniform.

Wear your kutte/battle jacket with pride, don't give a crap about what others' think, etc. No one would care.

A pic of friends @ Slaughterque 2015...






Wear your vest and horns high!


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 18, 2015)

feraledge said:


> If you're doubting yourself about your battle jacket, it's because you didn't buy the right one.
> This is the right one:
> 
> 
> ...




Also...there is NO right one. Doesn't matter if denim, leather, etc. What matters is that it's slathered with patches and you're enjoying Metal. I can say that wearing a denim and buttoning it like this will get you some glances b/c it looks goofy as s**t. Saying there's a "right one" paints the word poser on you big time and quickly. This isn't a new thing. I've been wearing/seeing them since the early 80s. 70s punk was doing it before then. The "cutte/kutte" came about after patching up the denim jackets then deciding to cut the sleeves off. Some went straight for leather motorcycle style vests.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> People still make and wear these tacky things? I thought the trend died after the 80s or 90s.



It's bigger now than ever before.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 21, 2015)

ncfiala said:


> I've never heard of it either. I ended up in a mosh pit once at a Fugazi show because I was basically trapped in it and I almost got hurt. Almost as bad as trying to shop on black Friday. Not getting into one of those again. I'm the guy in the back without a band shirt on and just listening to the music.



I'm surprised that the band didn't stop the show because of a pit breaking out...Fugazi were famous for this.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 21, 2015)

ghostred7 said:


> Also...there is NO right one. Doesn't matter if denim, leather, etc. What matters is that it's slathered with patches and you're enjoying Metal. I can say that wearing a denim and buttoning it like this will get you some glances b/c it looks goofy as s**t. Saying there's a "right one" paints the word poser on you big time and quickly. This isn't a new thing. I've been wearing/seeing them since the early 80s. 70s punk was doing it before then. The "cutte/kutte" came about after patching up the denim jackets then deciding to cut the sleeves off. Some went straight for leather motorcycle style vests.



That one is made by Diesel. Definitely not sarcasm.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 21, 2015)

feraledge said:


> I think the OP might find a kindred spirit in the poster who was worried about getting his wolf legs shredded while wearing shorts in the pit.


I was just recalling that thread upon reading this thread.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 22, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> It's bigger now than ever before.



Maybe you weren't around in 1986... but everyone wore denim jackets. Not just metal fans.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 22, 2015)

feraledge said:


> That one is made by Diesel. Definitely not sarcasm.


Heh...i'm pleased to report that I don't know what Diesel is/was, hence why i missed it


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 22, 2015)

Make it, wear it, and don't give a crap. Seriously, that dude with the worn out patch denim? He started with a fresh bit of denim and fresh patches way back when, so anyone calling you or whatever is being a dick. 

Screw em, your jacket, your rules, do whatever you want to do. Anyone being elitist can go and sulk back to their darkened cave and put on that rubbish demo by some obscure band (wonder why they never made it very far, well, it's because they were utter rubbish) on worn out tape and cry into their own self importance.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 22, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Maybe you weren't around in 1986... but everyone wore denim jackets. Not just metal fans.



What does that have to do with anything? We're not talking about denim jackets. We're talking about "battle jackets" specifically.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 22, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> What does that have to do with anything? We're not talking about denim jackets. We're talking about "battle jackets" specifically.


See one of my earlier posts.... b/c those denim jackets developed holes in them or otherwise were inspired to have sleeves removed. The sleeves being removed and still covered with patches became what is termed "battle jacket" today.... as in has seen "battle" ....patches from shows visited, wear & tear. Once upon a time, the "practice" was to add a patch from a show. Then it turned into "OMG...lemme buy 100 patches and decorate to look cool. Here Hot Topic have some money."


----------



## gorthul (Sep 22, 2015)

Since I hate metal subculture take my opinion with a grain of salt but...
If you have only a slight sense of fashion, you should never ever wear this kind of stuff.


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 22, 2015)

gorthul said:


> If you have only a slight sense of fashion, you should never ever wear this kind of stuff.



I agree it's much better to stick with what's fashionable. 

I'm wearing this in my next circle pit.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 23, 2015)

ghostred7 said:


> See one of my earlier posts.... b/c those denim jackets developed holes in them or otherwise were inspired to have sleeves removed. The sleeves being removed and still covered with patches became what is termed "battle jacket" today.... as in has seen "battle" ....patches from shows visited, wear & tear. Once upon a time, the "practice" was to add a patch from a show. Then it turned into "OMG...lemme buy 100 patches and decorate to look cool. Here Hot Topic have some money."



Are you trying to explain to me what battle jackets are as though I don't understand?


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 23, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cut-off


----------



## broj15 (Sep 23, 2015)

gorthul said:


> If you have only a slight sense of fashion, you should never ever wear this kind of stuff.



Raf Simons would like a word with you


----------



## Nats (Sep 25, 2015)

They keep me warm when I'm hanging with my friends behind Wawa on a Fri night drinking beer and headbanging to Slayer being played from one of our car stereos.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 25, 2015)

personally I don't like them. 98% of the time they look super cheesy and gross and the guy wearing it is usually one of those "trve metal" dick heads. That being said I do have a few patches because i like to collect band artwork and have been considering making a "battle mask"which would just be a ski mask covered with patches for ....s and giggles.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 28, 2015)

^ Yeah, because a Battle Mask sounds way less Cheesy than a Battle Jacket.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 29, 2015)

never said it was less cheesy


----------



## Explorer (Oct 16, 2015)

I remember some guy telling me that i wasn't metal because i had never shaved off the mustache that grew in when I was in third grade.

In other words, his idea of metal was conformity, whereas mine was about rejecting imposed norms based on idiots insisting on those norms.

So, "battlejackets" are what the kids are calling them these days?


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 16, 2015)

Explorer said:


> I remember some guy telling me that i wasn't metal because i had never shaved off the mustache that grew in when I was in third grade.



Wait, you had a moustache in third grade?? I gotta see that! That's TOTALLY metal!


----------



## Fraz666 (Oct 16, 2015)

Dwellingers said:


> Dont be a poser - wear your jacket!
> 
> Battle Jacket Rules | TShirtSlayer TShirt and BattleJacket Gallery





These things improve my day, that's why I love metal gigs


----------



## Explorer (Oct 16, 2015)

Humbuck said:


> Wait, you had a moustache in third grade?? I gotta see that! That's TOTALLY metal!



Even stranger, I've never shaved it off. 

I've told partners in long-term relationships that if, after we're together for more than a year, they wanted it fond, I'd shave it off.

None of them have ever gone for it, no matter how much they expressed the wish early on.

I have no idea what I'd look like.


----------



## Tbdmmanguy (Jun 8, 2021)

Alex79 said:


> Like this?


Nah man, I'd be careful with something like that, MC culture (motorcycle clubs) can take a vest like that way too seriously, obviously do what you want, just some forewarning


----------

